# How can I connect controller to Undertale mobile.



## Nerdtendo (Jan 24, 2018)

I almost don't want to ask this because it's probably a stupid question, but I can't find anything on Google so here we go. I want to play Undertale on my phone but I don't want to use touchscreen controls because that's stupid. How do I connect my NES 30 Pro to it?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 24, 2018)

Nerdtendo said:


> I almost don't want to ask this because it's probably a stupid question, but I can't find anything on Google so here we go. I want to play Undertale on my phone but I don't want to use touchscreen controls because that's stupid. How do I connect my NES 30 Pro to it?


Use the touchscreen emulation app


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 24, 2018)

Shadow#1 said:


> Use the touchscreen emulation app


What touchscreen emulation app? Does it require root?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 24, 2018)

Nerdtendo said:


> What touchscreen emulation app? Does it require root?


Android app right on ther site


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 24, 2018)

Shadow#1 said:


> Android app right on ther site


Ah, I see that. Guess it's time to root


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 24, 2018)

Nerdtendo said:


> Ah, I see that. Guess it's time to root


U sure it requires root?


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 24, 2018)

Shadow#1 said:


> U sure it requires root?


From what I'm understanding. I'll try it without root anyway just in case and report my results.


----------

